
Podio – A podcast player using React and twin.macro and Howler - 22mahmoud
https://github.com/22mahmoud/podio
======
22mahmoud
Hey Guys,

Podio is a Podcast client application, using:

iTunes public API.

Fetch each podcast data by creating the Netlify Lambda function.

and parsing the RSS XML feed with the cheerio package and return the result as
a JSON. (the lambda function).

After finished this project, I believe all my future projects will be written
with Typescript + twin.macro both make me more productive.

Howler.js for handling audio, so I made a React context wrapper for the state
and functions so I can access it from any component.

